# Netzteil defekt???



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Hallo Leute


Gestern habe ich mal Grafikkarte mal wieder auf die stabilität geprüft. Plötzlich ging der PC so nach ca 20 min aus und er geht seit dem nicht mehr an...

Wenn ich den PC Starten möchte höre ich jz nur noch ein Summen und das wars

Strom bekommt das Mainboard, das erkenne ich an der Kontroll LED die Leuchtet...

Meine vermutung ist das, das Netzteil defekt ist.....


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

Hast du ein anderes NT zum testen da?

Wie meinst du das mit "auf Stabilität geprüft"? Furmark oder sowas?

evtl. hilft ein CMOS-Clear...


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (9. August 2010)

EDIT: Sorry, unkonzentriert gelesen ^^ Also ich denke es wird am Netzteil liegen, mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit am Mainboard. 

Falls du es irgendwie möglich machen kannst, würde ich ebenfalls empfehlen beides einmal auszutauschen und einzeln durchzutesten.


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Stabilität habe ich mit dem GPU Tool getestet nur plötzlich ging er aus und seitdem keine Reaktion. Der Rechner läuft noch nicht mal an er summt nur wenn ich den Power Knopf Drücke


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (9. August 2010)

kannst du erkennen woher das summen kommt?


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

Evtl. kann das Netzteil die Startspannung nicht aufbauen...

Kann also gut sein, das es defekt ist...


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Aus dem Netzteil kommt das Summen... 

Mißt ganze Zeit lief es ohne irgendwelche Probleme, wie kann sowas kaputt gehen?? Überhitzung kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen da, es davor auch geklappt hat


Nja das BQ Netzteil hat seinen Dienst jz 3 Jahre getan und nun muss ein neues her, aber was für eins??

Möchte gerne in der Zukunft 2 GTX 470 betreiben und das NT sollte damit klar kommen


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

Schau dir mal das Cougar GX-800 an...


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Geiles Teil aber ist mir zu teuer... 

Habe sowas in der Richtung bis 80€ gedacht, wie sind die denn hier???

Wie gesagt möchte 2 GTX 470 betreiben

Netzteil MS-Tech 750W MS-N750VAL 12cm Ver. 2.3 - BoraComputer Onlineshop

Netzteil Rasurbo GaminX & Power GAP767 - BoraComputer Onlineshop


Netzteil RASURBO 750W GAP 767 12cm Ver.2.2 Gaming - BoraComputer Onlineshop

Netzteil 750W Combat Power 135mm Lüfter PFC 20/40 Pin - BoraComputer Onlineshop


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

Beim NT sollte man *NICHT* sparen... Schon gar nicht wenn 2 x GTX470 im System sind...


----------



## maGic (9. August 2010)

oh...mann was für eine Haufen schrott hast du gewählt.
Vor allem MS-Tech ist eine Schrott, nahe Verwandte von Xilence

Rasurbo kenne ich nciht

Hrmpf, painkiller war schneller


----------



## Painkiller (9. August 2010)

Na dann wollen wir mal...

Gute Hersteller:

- Corsair
- Cougar
- BeQuiet
- Enermax
- Seasonic


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Geiles Teil aber ist mir zu teuer...
> 
> Habe sowas in der Richtung bis 80€ gedacht, wie sind die denn hier???
> 
> ...


 
LOL??? DAMIT!!! willst du 2 GTX470 betreiben? Und für die hast du die Kohle aber für ein ordentliches Netzteil nicht? Na glückwunsch ... 

Guck dir mal das Antec True Power New an, gute Technik, solide und liefert genug Power

Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


edit: Rasurbo ist mit großen Abstrichen ganz ok, die Netzteile stammen von HEC und sind somit solide Markentechnik, allerdings sind das alles uralte Designs und auch noch Peakgerated ... sprich, das was draufsteht kann zwar für ein paar Sekunden bereitgestellt werden allerdings nicht dauerhaft ... aber immerhin killen die keine Hardware

edit2: Vom Combat Power gibts auch noch ein nettes Video wie es jenseits von 400W Last verreckt http://www.au-ja.de/review-combat-power-cp-750w-xigmatek-go-green-nrp-pc702-16.phtml


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ich suche mir auch ein neues, und brauche das auch in dem leistungsbereich. wie sind die hier: 

AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 ab 94.90 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

Super Flower Crown Modular SF800K14A - Stromversorgung - 800 Watt Test und Preisvergleich

OCZ Fatal1ty 750W ATX 2.2 (OCZ750FTY) ab 94.61 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

die haben en gutes kabelmanagement, scheinen stabil zu laufen, haben 80+ zertifikat, ganz gute comps....


----------



## maGic (9. August 2010)

Na...bessere Auswahl..gefällt mir jetzt.

Antec ist auch gut: denn Delta ist drin(keine Verarsche)


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Das Aerocool ist ganz ok, ist halt ein Cougar CM Design, allerdings kann man für den Preis auch das bessere Antec nehmen ...

Das SuperFlower Crown ist jetzt nicht der Hammer, da gibts deutlich besseres ... das OCZ genauso

@ maGic

DAs Antec True Power New ist aber kein Delta sondern ein Seasonic , die Earthwatts sind z. B. von Delta oder auch das True Power Quattro ... die True Power New nicht


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

also das aerocool ist gut. ich wollte das aerocool lieber als das cougar, weils en besseres kabelmanagement hat.

und was gibts an dem superflower auszusetzen?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

ganz ehrlich? Keines von den beiden 

Die zur Zeit beste Empfehlung ist und bleibt das Antec True Power New 750W wenns denn unbedingt soviel Leistung haben muss ...


----------



## maGic (9. August 2010)

Achso Antec nicht mehr Delta...aber immer noch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

maGic schrieb:


> Achso Antec nicht mehr Delta...aber immer noch empfehlenswert.


 
Doch doch, Antec hat immernoch jede Menge Delta im Angebot u.a. die neuen Earthwatts (Test kommt demnächst, versprochen ^^) aber die True Power New Serie stammt von Seasonic ... ansonsten sind alle Antec Netzteile grundsolide ... demnächst kommt auch die neue High End Riege genannt "High Current Pro"  alles feine Deltatechnik


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

aber in den reviews liest man ja bei den netzteilen, das sie größtenteils sogar auf cougar etc. beruhen.
zum antec. das mag ja technisch gut sein. aber das kabelmanagement ist voll fürn arsch... und wenn ich mir schon en neues netzteil wegen kabelmanagement und lautstärke gründen kaufe, will ich mich nicht mit sowa halbgarmem zufrieden geben. gut das superflower und das aerocool sparen vielleicht an ein paar kondensatoren gut, aber was hat das für einen einfluss auf den späteren betrieb? anscheinend laufen sie stabil und der wirkungsgrad scheint auch gut zu sein. und vom kabelmanagement will ich gar nicht reden...


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Naja du willst doch sicherlich das auch das rauskommt was draufsteht, oder? 

Naja, wenn dir das KM so wichtig ist greif zum Aerocool, das ist immernoch ein ganzes Stück besser als das SuperBlümchen


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Hmmm ich werde mal sehen entweder das Rasurbo oder ein anderes, weil möchte nur bei meinem Händler kaufen


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

@erzbaron

ich lasse mich ja auch gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen, aber was macht das superflower und das aerocool gegenüber dem antec soo schlecht. wenns en guter grund ist, klar dann überleg ich mir meine sache...


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Bei SuperFlower steht immer die etwas fragwürdige Lötquali im Raume ... ansonsten hat das Aerocool eine höhere Effizienz und die solidere Technik (u.a. DC-to-DC Technik)

Wobei ich aber sagen muss, die KM von Aerocool macht nen netten Eindruck 

@ cemo

Du willst mit einem Rasurbo Netzteil nicht wirklich 2 GTX470 betreiben?


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (9. August 2010)

@cemo: Also wenn du gut und günstig was schießen willst, solltest du lieber zu nem Xilence greifen, als zu dem Rasurbo. Ich hab hier im forum an anderer stelle gelesen, dass die recht gut geworden sein sollen. 

Ansonsten gibts auch bei bquiet immer ganz gute preis-leistung, meiner meinung nach, auch wenn die halt relativ hohe ausfallraten haben. Aber dafür tauschen die auch immer anstandslos... 

Ansonsten finde ich die neuen Antec eigentlich auch ganz cool, nur zur Quali kann ich da nichts sagen... haben aber nen guten Ruf.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

elB4sh0r3TTo schrieb:


> @cemo: Also wenn du gut und günstig was schießen willst, solltest du lieber zu nem Xilence greifen, als zu dem Rasurbo. Ich hab hier im forum an anderer stelle gelesen, dass die recht gut geworden sein sollen.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts auch bei bquiet immer ganz gute preis-leistung, meiner meinung nach, auch wenn die halt relativ hohe ausfallraten haben. Aber dafür tauschen die auch immer anstandslos...
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die neuen Antec eigentlich auch ganz cool, nur zur Quali kann ich da nichts sagen... haben aber nen guten Ruf.


 
Die Xilence XQ sind ganz ok, fallen aber allesamt durch die Preisprüfung  und die restlichen Xilence Modelle sind ... naja ... nicht so toll (sehr diplomatisch formuliert, I know ^^)

Ansonsten ist Rasurbo eigentlich ok ... aber die liefern NICHT das was draufsteht ... zuindest nicht dauerhaft ...die verwenden nämlich uralte HEC Designs die ein bissle aufgepimpt werden ...


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Der macht es doch einwandfrei, der gibt mir den Strom den ich benötige und tut seine Arbeit genau wie die anderen Netzteil.. Im Testbericht hat der Gut abgeschlossen und der Preis ist auch im Rahmen


Aber da ich BQ Fan bi werde ich mri vllt eins anschauen, wo ich die Kabel am Netzteil rein und raus stecken kann


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Also  nochmal für mich ein 750watt Netzteil tut es??


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Grundsätzlich ja!

Allerdings sind die Combat Power und Rasurbo Netzteile alle auf Peak gelabelt, heisst wenn du von denen wirklich die 750W forderst werden die schön übern Jordan gehen ... 

Dennoch kann ich dich nicht verstehen, du willst dir 2 GTX470 kaufen aber beim Netzteil willste sparen ... sorry aber da hab ich 0 Verständnis für ... aber kauf dir doch irgendwelchen Schund aber wunder dich dann nicht warum nix funktioniert ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Hmmm ich werde mal sehen entweder das Rasurbo oder ein anderes, weil möchte nur bei meinem Händler kaufen


 
Wieso willst du so einen Müll kaufen? 
Wenn dein Händler keine vernünftigen Netzteil anbbietet, dann solltest du dringend mal den Laden wechseln.



cemo schrieb:


> Also nochmal für mich ein 750watt Netzteil tut es??


 
Jop, schon, aber eins, wo auch 750 Watt rauskommen und nicht nur draufstehen.
Schnapp dir das Antec True Power, das ist sehr gut und liefer die 750 Watt.
Oder, wenn du mehr Knete hast (und das hast du offensichtlich, denn die zwei GTX 470 müssen auch bezahlt werden), dann greif zum Seasonic X-750, noch mal eine Ecke besser.


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

hol dir einfach das aerocool mit 800 watt. hol ich mir auch.

AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 ab 94.90 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

bekommt gute bewertungen, hat en prima kabelmanagement, ist beleuchtet, carbonbeschichtet, gute leistungswerte,...


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Also eine GTX 470 habe ich ja nr in 3 Monaten kommt die 2. GTX 470 und wollt mir vorab ein NT Kaufen

Wie ist das denn hier???

be quiet! Netzteil 700W bulk: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Bei welchem Laden willst du kaufen?
Hat der eine Webseite?


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Ja beim Bora

BoraComputer Onlineshop


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Dann nimm Cougar.


----------



## cemo (9. August 2010)

Mein Händler sagt 750WATT wäre 100% zu wenig, ich soll 100Watt nehmen


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

blödsinn, nimm mal den rechner hier:
Provenquality

das reicht noch locker!

man hab grade threads über netzteile gelesen, ich weiß nicht mehr was gut ist  bequiet hat dort versagt, superflower,...
bei netzteilen scheiden sich die geister ja noch mehr als bei grafikkarten


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagt 750WATT wäre 100% zu wenig, ich soll 100Watt nehmen


 
Öhm, ich zitiere mich mal selbst....



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn dein Händler keine vernünftigen Netzteil anbbietet, dann solltest du dringend mal den Laden wechseln.


 
Daran anfügen kann man nun auch nocht, dass du auf jeden Fall den Laden wechseln solltest, denn der Typ hat keine Ahnung, was er da so labert.


----------



## elB4sh0r3TTo (10. August 2010)

Genau, der versucht dir sicherlich nur mehr geld aus der tasche zu ziehen...  

Hör auf die Stimme des Volkes in diesem Forum und dann geh zu Mindfactory.de, Hoh.de oder notebooksbilliger.de und hol dir das zeuch zu nem nicen price


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

@Cemo ich sehe dass du in Leverkusen wohnt, da gibt mehrere PC-Laden.
Kann ruhig andere Geschäft besuchen. So ist freie Marktwirtschaft, du darf allein entscheiden.

eine Punkte für Quanti


----------



## cemo (11. August 2010)

War jz beim Bora Computer und habe mir ein Rasurbo erstmal gekauft. 

Wie gesagt erstmal, dann wenn ich die 2. GTX 470 Kaufe kommt das Neue BQ Netzteil mit ca 100Watt, da gebe ich dann einmal richtig Geld aus


Trotzdem Danke Jungs für die Hilfe


----------



## maGic (11. August 2010)

na ok, wenn du GTX holen dann schmeißt Raubro raus!!!


----------



## Zoon (11. August 2010)

Heb die OVP der Grakas lieber auf falls das NT die killlt ...


----------



## pagani-s (11. August 2010)

sry wohl ein wenig zu spär aber das wäre meine empfehlung zur zeit

Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 lagernd Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder das aus meiner sig^^


----------



## cemo (12. August 2010)

Ich will mir eins von BQ da ich mit der Firma sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe... Die Dark Power serie liegt bei ca 150€ bei denen man die möglichkeit hat, kabel die man nicht benötigt einfach ab zu stecken, genau wie das von Cougar....

Erstmal das Rasurbo, was ziemnlich gut läuft und in 3 Monaten die 2. GTX 470 und neues NT


----------



## Bruce112 (16. August 2010)

oh mann wahrscheinlch sind die 470gtx *480 gtx nvidia karten Netzteil killer 

wie es aussieht bin ich nicht der einzige der probleme hatt .

die sache ist nur habe auch ne bequiet netzteil wenn ich den 470gtx mit reinen standart spanung 0.950 oce dann 750 mhz /1500 /

dann stürzt der pc ab und fährt wieder hoch ,so hatte gestern bequiet angeschreiben das es zu abstürz kommt beim zocken ,heute ne email bekommen von den ,

etwas verblüffelt meine meinung nach und erschreckend der herr schreibt 


Sehr geehrter .............................





nach Ihren Schilderungen hat das Netzteil *keinen Defekt*, denn es ist wahrscheinlich zu gering in der Leistung für Ihre Grafikkarte. *Eine Garantieleistung liegt hier nicht vor*. 




Auf unserer Homepage gibt es einen PSU-Calculator über diesen können Sie Ihre kompletten Komponenten eingeben und Ihre benötigte Leistung des Netzteils errechnen lassen.


----------



## poiu (18. August 2010)

Hallo Bruce112

mach doch einen neuen Thread mit genauer HArdware/Problem Beschreibung auf


----------



## Erzbaron (18. August 2010)

Hey Bruce,

hast du was ähnliches nicht gestern schon im CB Forum geschrieben??

Eröffne doch mal einen neuen Thread, da schließe ich mich Piou an ... das erhöht die Transparenz auch für alle anderen User


----------



## Bruce112 (18. August 2010)

ja schön und gut aber ich hab ne kurzschluß verursacht ,

ich kann nicht generell sagen das die bequiet netzteile nichts taugen .

hab ne multimeter bei mir ich weiß nicht wie ich vorgehen muß ,um zu testen ob der netzteil ok ist ,

weiß das einer zufällig wie das geht .


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

So langsam habe ich die Schnauze voll. Ich bin gerade Mafia 2 am spielen und l
Plötzlich geht der pc aus und seitdem startet er nicht mehr, das kann doch nicht sein. Ist das Drecks Netzteil etwa defekt??


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

das Rasurbo ist explodiert? 

Wie überraschend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Echt jetzt??? Ey so ein Mist Netzteil. Jetzt Kauf ich mir eins von cougar


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

nimm das und gut ist 

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

wenn zwei GTX470 dann 750W aber wieso zwei GTX470 ?

oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a517221.html


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. August 2010)

Ich kann dir das Sharkoon Rush Power 600 empfehlen.
Gut und günstig und du hast noch etwas SPielraum.

Nen HD4870 CF läuft auf dem Teil auch 

oder eben das Antec True Power 550


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Sli deswegen , weil ich bei Mafia oder Metro 2033 im 3D Gaming an die Grenze Stoß und es nicht mehr flüssig läuft.  Ich möchte eins von der Seite hier:  BoraComputer Onlineshop. Das Teil ist gerade mal ca 3 Wochen alt ist das ein Garantie Fall??


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 700CM - BoraComputer Onlineshop.  Watt ist mit dem Netzteil und mit dem http://www.boracomputer.net/product...etzteil-be-quiet!-700w-system-power-80+-.html


----------



## computertod (28. August 2010)

das kannst nehmen.


----------



## poiu (28. August 2010)

das system Power darf eigentlich nicht separat verkauft werden!


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 700CM - BoraComputer Onlineshop. Watt ist mit dem Netzteil und mit dem Netzteil Be Quiet! 700W System Power 80+ - BoraComputer Onlineshop


 
LOL sorry aber das ist deine Schuld ... mit deinem Rechner und dann das Rasurbo ... srry, das konnte nicht lange funktionieren 

Warum ausgerechnet Bora Computer? Der Laden ist in Sachen Netzteile VÖLLIG überteuert ...

Was darf denn das neue Netzteil kosten? Und darfs diesmal was ordentliches sein?

Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Also das cougar, kommt das klar mit 2 gtx 470


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

Du meinst das CM700??

Das wäre für ein SLI System nicht meine allererste Wahl ... dann lieber das GX600 oder wenns Geld locker sitzt das GX800


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Ich will ein Netzteil das bei Bora Computer auf der Seite ist und ich habe ya 2 Stk vorgeschlagen welches der beiden ist denn nun besser für 2 gtx 470


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

keines!

Das Cougar CM 700 ist nicht wirklich toll da das Design schon fast "überfordert" ist mit 700W und das BeQuiet System Power ist ein abgespecktes altes Straight Power E6 und absolut nicht mehr empfehlenswert ...

Ich würde dir ja gerne ein anderes bei Bora vorschlagen aber die Preise sind einfach nur lächerlich und die Auswahl beschränkt sich zum Großteil auf Schrott oder Müll


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Da gebe ich dir recht. Abgesehen von den Preisen ich bin bereit ca 120 € zu bezahlen. Also keins von cougar und nicht das Bq


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Ich will ein Netzteil das bei Bora Computer auf der Seite ist und ich habe ya 2 Stk vorgeschlagen welches der beiden ist denn nun besser für 2 gtx 470



Was hälst du denn vom diesem Netzteil.


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

Für 120€ gibts bei Bora nur veraltete Corsair und nicht wirklich tolle Alternativen, das gute Cougar GX600 kostet über 140€ ...

Mein Tipp, bestell dir das Antec True Power New 750W bei Mindfactory, das kostet knapp 105€, der Service ist super und mit dem Netzteil kannst du länger als 3 Wochen arbeiten ^^

Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


edit: @ ShiZon, die 82+ Serie ist maßlos überteuert und schon mächtig angestaubt ... von daher keine wirklich gute Empfehlung


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Für 120€ gibts bei Bora nur veraltete Corsair und nicht wirklich tolle Alternativen, das gute Cougar GX600 kostet über 140€ ...
> 
> Mein Tipp, bestell dir das Antec True Power New 750W bei Mindfactory, das kostet knapp 105€, der Service ist super und mit dem Netzteil kannst du länger als 3 Wochen arbeiten ^^
> 
> ...



Das ist ja auch mehr als eine kostengünstige Alternative gedacht gewesen, habe eben erst gesehen, das er sein Budget auf 120 € angehoben hat.


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Das problem ist, das ich vom Bora nicht das geld wieder bekommen werde, sondern wieder ein Rasurbo oder wenn ich bissl mit denen Rede etwas drauf zu zahlen umd ein Besseres zu nehmen.....


Das Rasurbo habe ich für 75€ gekauft ich würde so noch einen 50er drauf packen. Aber es muss eine vom Bora sein


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

LOL 75€ für ein Rasurbo 

Dann nehm das TX750 von Corsair ... auch wenn das schon arg staubig ist ...

Netzteil Corsair 750W TX 750W ATX2.2 12cm Lüfter - BoraComputer Onlineshop


@ ShiZon

Du bringst ein 106€ Netzteil welches alles andere als aktuell ist als "kostengünstige" Alternative?


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Netzteil Be Quiet! E7-700W Straight Power 80+ 2.3 Bronze - BoraComputer Onlineshop

http://www.boracomputer.net/product...corsair-750w-tx-750w-atx2.2-12cm-luefter-.htm

Netzteil Corsair 850W TX 850W ATX2.2 12cm Lüfter - BoraComputer Onlineshop

COUGAR Netzteil Cougar S700 - BoraComputer Onlineshop

LC-Power Netzteil 750W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

So welches jetzt????


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

Bei der Auswahl ganz klar das Cougar S 700W


----------



## nfsgame (28. August 2010)

Respekt, zwei Verletzungen der Forenregeln in zwei Minuten . Multiple Satzzeichen und Doppelpost .

Wenn du wieder nen Chinaböller haben willst nimm das LC , ich würde das 850w Corsair oder das COugar nehmen .


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Alles klar ich geh am Montag mal dahin und wenn ich das Geld wieder bekomme, dann kauf ich mir eins was ihr mir empfehlen würde, aber da ihr ganz klar sagt Das Cougar oder das Corsair dann wird es eins von denen...

Hmmm watt ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden???

Die kommen aber mit 2 GTX 470 klar oder????


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

So hab ein 320 Watt hier, kann ich bis Montag die Karte so laufen lassen ??? Oder kill ich das Netzteil


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2010)

Bau das bloß nicht ein, das ist viel zu schwach, damit könntest du alles mögliche killen!


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Alles klar okay dann werde ich es nicht eibauen, aber welches der beiden die ich oben aufgelistet habe, soll ich denn jz nehmen???


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2010)

Dann würde ich auch zum Cougar S 700 tendieren. Warum bist du denn so versessen auf den Bora Shop wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## cemo (28. August 2010)

Also ich will eigt nur da kaufen, weil die super nett zu mir sind und ich einfach einen Super Service habe den ich im Internet nicht bekomme... Ich versteh mich mit denen auch sehr gut, nur beim Netzteil werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich das Geld nicht wieder bekommen und genau gesagt möchte es auch nicht, weil ich dann wieder 3 Tage warten muss wenn ich das Online bestelle und wenn da was dran ist wieder paar Tage warten muss. 

Der Bora ist 5 min von einer Arbeitsstelle entfernt und wenn ich was habe gehe ich hin und bekomme  es ausgetauscht zum beispiel die Festplatte, sowie das Alte Asus Board wurde sofort ausgetauscht innerhalb 10 min. Wenn ich jz Online bestellen würde müsste ich jz 3-5 Tage warzen usw....


Die Preise sind zwar bissl Teuer wie im Internet aber dafür der Ganze Servive


----------



## pagani-s (29. August 2010)

tja da muss man prioritäten setzten^^
ich würd auch das cougar s700 empfehlen
habs nem freund schon empfohlen und der ist total begeistert 
der hatte vorher ein billiges 700watt netzteil von ebay und meinte immer das reicht bis es ihm vor kurzen abgeraucht ist^^


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Hat das Cougar auch diese 2x 4 Pin stecker für das Mainboard und dann noch 2x 8 pin für die Karte???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

fest mit dem Netzteil verbunden (50 cm bis zum ersten Anschluss):
# einen 20+4-poligen ATX Stecker
# zwei 4+4-polige CPU Power Stecker
# einen 6 - poligen PCI-Express Stecker
# einen 6 +2-poligen PCI-Express Stecker

modulare Kabel (50 cm bis zum ersten Anschluss):
# ein Kabel mit drei 4-polige Anschlüssen für Peripherie und einem Floppy Anschluss, netzteilseitig 8-poliger Anschluss
# zwei Kabel mit jeweils: drei S-ATA Anschlüssen, netzteilseitig 8 -poliger Anschluss
# ein Kabel mit jeinem 6+2-poligen PCI-Express Stecker, netzteilseitig 8-poliger Anschluss
# ein Kabel mit jeinem 6-poligen PCI-Express Stecker, netzteilseitig 8-poliger Anschluss


----------



## Erzbaron (29. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Hat das Cougar auch diese 2x 4 Pin stecker für das Mainboard und dann noch 2x 8 pin für die Karte???


 
DAs Cougar S 700 ist super und reicht auch ganz locker für deine beiden GTX470 ...

Wozu brauchst du aber 8 Pin PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarten? Die GTX470 braucht doch nur 2x6Pin ?

Ansonsten hat Hulkhardy ja schon alles geschrieben, 4 PCIe Stecker sind vorhanden, davon 2 die als 8 Pin durchgehen


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Upps sryy meine ich ja 2x 6Pin für eine Karte  und ein mal 2x4 Pin stecker für das Board.....

Watt ist denn mit dem Corsair der hat doch mehr Leistung wie das Cougar oder???


----------



## ShiZon (29. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> Upps sryy meine ich ja 2x 6Pin für eine Karte  und ein mal 2x4 Pin stecker für das Board.....
> 
> Watt ist denn mit dem Corsair der hat doch mehr Leistung wie das Cougar oder???



Die "Mehr Leistung" hat nichts zu sagen, es geht um die Effizienz und da liegt das Cougar schon ein Stück weit vorn, vor all den anderen.


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Alles kla dann ein Cougar Teil, aber ein Problem gibt es. Ich habe gerade mal nach gefragt und die haben das S700 nicht da sondern nur das 700CM. 
Auf das S700 müsste ich dann so ca 5 Tage warten und so lange habe ich wirklich KB zu warten...

Was die da haben sind die Modelle hier:


Netzteil Be Quiet! E7-700W Straight Power 80+ 2.3 Bronze - BoraComputer Onlineshop

COUGAR Netzteil Cougar 700CM - BoraComputer Onlineshop

Sry Leute das ich euch Nerve aber ich muss eben viel fragen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Du mit deim BoraComputer du machst dir das leben unnötig schwer. Das CM ist  halt schon älter das Strait Power ist schön leise durch seinen Silent Wing. Ich persönlich würd zum Strait Power tendieren, @poiu, @Erzbaron wohl eher zum Cougar aber das alter des Designe würden sie auch bemängeln.


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Ja sry Hulky ..... Alles klar alo dann eher das Straight Power okay... Das kommt aber auch mit 2 GTX 470 klar oder???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Also das Strait Power hat auf der 12Volt Leitung 625 Watt, das Cougar 648 Watt also leicht mehr. Eine 470 verbraucht maximal 215Watt. Also rechne jetzt 430 Watt für die Grakas dann hast du noch 200 Watt für den Rest und das Reicht eigentlich.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. August 2010)

Ach Hulky, behaupte nie etwas was du nicht beweisen kannst 

Das CM700 ist leiser als das Straight E7 ...

Guckst du: Au-Ja! - be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7: The Next Generation - 11/11

Ich zitiere aber extra für dich mal alles:

Hinsichtlich der Lautstärke liegen Straight Power BQT-E7-CM-680W und Dark Power BQT-P7-Pro-750W auf dem selben Niveau, werden vom Cougar CM Power 700W allerdings um mehr als anderthalb Dezibel unterboten.


Ansonsten würde ich tatsächlich zum CM700 raten ... ist zwar nicht die optimale Wahl aber bei der eingeschränkten Auswahl muss man Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Hi, @Erzbaron, ich war für meine Verhältnisse aber sehr objektive und recht diplomatisch, den ich hab nicht geschrieben das, das Couger lauter wäre nur das, das Strait Power schön leises ist und das ist es auch. Und hab nix wirklich negatives über das Cougar gesagt obwohl ich ne Persönliche Abneigung dagegen hab, dafür könntest du mich ruhig mal loben!!!


----------



## Bruce112 (29. August 2010)

melde mich zürück ,seit dem ich ne bios update gemacht habe ,keine abstürze  mehr   .

lag höchstwahrscheinlich  an dem kurzschluß  an mainboard irgendwie hatt der den Bios zerstört ,

die netzteile von bequiet haben doch ne Kurzschluß  schutz oder ?

E6 serie  600 watt 

und wiso hatt der gigabyte mainboard ne Pcie 1.0  und nicht 1.1 

verstehe nicht ich dachte die P35 chipsätze haben ne Pcie express 1.1 

ich war bei gigabyte forum hab da mal reingeschrieben wiso der pcie 1.0 
hatt und nicht 1.1  

bisher noch keine antwort


----------



## Erzbaron (29. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hi, @Erzbaron, ich war für meine Verhältnisse aber sehr objektive und recht diplomatisch, den ich hab nicht geschrieben das, das Couger lauter wäre nur das, das Strait Power schön leises ist und das ist es auch. Und hab nix wirklich negatives über das Cougar gesagt obwohl ich ne Persönliche Abneigung dagegen hab, dafür könntest du mich ruhig mal loben!!!


 
najut, fühl dich ein bisschen gelobt 

Ansonsten ist das Cougar CM700 die beste Wahl ... das Straight Power ist aber auch ok ...


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Also gut für eins der beiden muss ich mich entscheiden. Da ihr ja schon sagt das da jz nicht viel Unterschied ist werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich zum Cougar greife, was etwas minimal besser ist und noch 15€ günstiger....


Hulky hat mir wieder mal sehr gut geholfe, einmal beim Board und dann noch die Kühlung für das CPU und jz noch bei Netzteil, genau wie Erzbaron und die anderen, Herzlichen Danke nochmal an alle....

Ich sag euch mion bescheid wenn ich es habe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Sag mal @cemo eins musst du mir aber noch veraten, wer hat die CPU eingebaut, du oder die Herrn von Bora, weißt schon der mit dem defektem Speicherkontroller Kanal und den zerstörten Pins.


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Also den alten 955er habe ich eingebaut, war meine schuld das er kaputt war. Den neuen hat der beim Bora eingebaut^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Naja so Sachen passieren eben, hast was dazu gelehrnt und beim nächsten mal passt du dann automatisch besser auf. Zur H70 die wollt ich mir ja eigentlich auch holen, kann aber sein das ich mir doch ne große WAKÜ hole hir kannst ja mal in meine Config reinschauen die ich mir von netten Usern hir hab zusammen stellen lassen hab.
Das ist die Preis günstige:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Und die hir die teurere:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Boahh die Teile sehen ja verdammt Professionel aus^^... 

Eigt wollte ich auch eine Wasserkühlung, aber nur für meinen Cpu und nicht für die Karte, deswegen habe ich es für Geld verschwendung gehalten ca 200€ zu bezahlen um nur den prozessor zu Kühlen....

Bis du mir das H70 vorgeschlagen hast was ich niemals gefunden hätte.....

Mir Reicht das um den CPU zu Kühlen.. Klarr ist es nix im vergleich zu den Sachen die du dir vllt kaufen willst... 

Aber deine Konfi sieht nicht schlecht aus  wenn das mit dem Netzteil nicht wäre dann würde ich es mir Kaufen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Ja ich weiß und eigentlich würd die H70 für mich und meine Bedürfnisse auch absolut reichen aber es mach halt so viel Laune am PC rum zu schrauben und geil wäre es natürlich schon. Vieleich hol ich mir ja die H70 und ne NV470 so wie ich es eigentlich vor hatte. Warte aber erst mal bis Montag wenn mein Gehalt kommt, das was übrig bleibt wird komplett in den PC gesteckt,hehheheh<1


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Hehe Genaun wie bei mir Montag gibts Kohle dann Rechnung bezahlen und rest ab in den PC 

NV470 was meinste damit Nvidia 470????


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2010)

Guck mal da, die NV470 ist gerade im Angebot und sogar von EVGA, da darfst du sogar Modden ohne das du die Garantie verlierst.
EVGA GTX470 1280MB GRAFIKKARTE PCIE im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

260€ ist ja fast umsonst^^...... Macht das nix aus oder 2 karten von verschiedenen Herstellern zu nehmen


----------



## pagani-s (29. August 2010)

cemo schrieb:


> 260€ ist ja fast umsonst^^...... Macht das nix aus oder 2 karten von verschiedenen Herstellern zu nehmen


 

nein das ist egal siehe meine sig^^


----------



## cemo (29. August 2010)

Allet klaa dann weis ich bescheid, aber ich warte noch sonst gibts ärger von meiner mum


----------



## cemo (30. August 2010)

Hab das Cougar gekauft ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2010)

Jo, ganz gute Entscheidung, auf jeden fall 10 mal besser als dein Vorgänger! Wird stabiel und ruhig laufen. Man soll zwar niemals nie sagen aber Das wird jetzt halten und nimmer abkacken.


----------



## cemo (30. August 2010)

So heute sollte eigt das H 70 intreffe, war aber nix nja hoffe morgen, weil dann wird das Komplette Case nochmal nach Lackiert und alle kabel nochmal ordentlich verlegt


----------

